# [SOLVED] pliterki - howto nie pomog&#322;o (+ locale)

## wengosh

Witam

Mam problem z pliterkami w Atermie. Moj plik .Xdefault ma taka linijke:

```

XTerm*font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-18-*-iso8859-2

```

Mialem znany juz problem z pliterkami w manie, ktore wygladaly poczatkowa tak jak u atora tego watku:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-294796.html

po zastosowaniu porad z tego watku moje pliterki wygladaja tak:

```

NAZWA

       man - formatowanie i wy<B6>wietlanie dost<EA>pnych stron podr<EA>cznika man

       manpath  - wyznaczanie <B6>cie<BF>ki poszukiwania stron podr<EA>cznika odpowied-

       niej dla danego u<BF>ytkownika

```

Moje locale wygladaja tak:

```

LANG=pl_PL@euro

LC_CTYPE=pl_PL

LC_NUMERIC=pl_PL

LC_TIME=pl_PL

LC_COLLATE=pl_PL

LC_MONETARY=pl_PL

LC_MESSAGES=C

LC_PAPER=pl_PL

LC_NAME=pl_PL

LC_ADDRESS=pl_PL

LC_TELEPHONE=pl_PL

LC_MEASUREMENT=pl_PL

LC_IDENTIFICATION=pl_PL

LC_ALL=

```

I to jest jeden moj problem.

Drugi to cos z locales ... jak wpisuje w konsole 'locale' to przed wypisaniem wszystki ustawien dostaje komunikat:

```

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

```

widze tez ze ten komunikat przewija sie podczas kompilacji niektorych pakietow

Bardzo prosze o jakas pomoc

Pozdrawiam

WengoshLast edited by wengosh on Fri Mar 18, 2005 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bacouch

A masz skompilowane glibc z obsluga polskich znakow? Ja jak nie mialem to wywietlal mi sie podobny komunikat.

----------

## wengosh

a jak to sprawdzic ?

i ewentualnie jak to skompilowac z obsługą polskich znaczków ?

LINGUAS="pl" ?

----------

## milu

Podaj jeszcze:

```
emerge -pv glibc
```

```
cat /etc/locales.build
```

----------

## wengosh

emerge -pv glic zwrocilo:

```
 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1 [2.3.4.20040808-r1] -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls -nomalloccheck +nptl -nptlonly -pic +userlocales 0 kB

```

natomiast cat /etc/locales.build faktycznie bylo zwalone. brakowalo wpisow dla PL

teraz juz je dodalem i mam:

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

jednak problem z pliterkami wystepuja nadal

----------

## milu

 *wengosh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> natomiast cat /etc/locales.build faktycznie bylo zwalone. brakowalo wpisow dla PL
> 
> teraz juz je dodalem i mam:
> ...

 

dodanie to za mało -> potrzebna rekompilacja glibc

----------

## wengosh

pomoglo. wszystko dziala jak nalezy. Wielkie dzieki.

Pozdrawiam

wengosh

----------

